# does summer make your IBS worse?



## Renata Segura (Aug 6, 2001)

Last summer I was really sick, and got better during the fall/winter. Now, it's really hotin NYC again and mys tomach is getting worse again (Obviously there have been episodes in between, but less often). I live in a big loft, imossible to cool down completely, and I feel that heat really affects me. Also, when I am in a really bussy restaurant, if it's hot I feel terrible. Does this happen to anyone? Sometimes I feel that when my stomach is upset loud noise, like music or TV, will make me fell worse. Am I just really neurotic?







Or has someone experienced similar things?


----------



## Christi (Apr 26, 2002)

Hi,This is really strange..I feel the same way and I thought it was only me...I hate the summer because I feel worse then in the winter...I can't take the heat my stomach does flip-flops and yes I do get more diarrhea in the summer then in the cooler weather... I have no idea why...I hope there are more people out there that are like that and that there is a answer...or maybe we are hypocondriacts (sorry for the spelling)







Chris


----------



## JuliaNYC (Apr 20, 2000)

I've had IBS for more than 30 years, and yes, it's always worse in the summer, particularly at the very beginning of summer when it first gets hot, until my system adjusts to the heat. This past weekend in NYC has been a killer!Julia


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi,Hmm, definately could be a link there. I noticed I had my worst 'D' episode ever at the beginning of this year in the peak of summer (summer for me as I live in Australia) and have been pretty good the last few weeks now we are into winter (again winter for me now as I live in Australia).Have to see how things go when I get to summer again. Wonder if it is because fruits/veggies seem much fresher and have more colour/flavour in the summer months?Also, Christi although it is the general consensus that stress does not cause IBS to begin with it certainly does make it worse once you have it.Although presently there is not a definitive 'cure all' for everyone a combination of dietary changes, medication, therapy and supplements seem to reduce or even almost stop most peoples symptoms. Talk to your doc about medication and read as many other posts on the boards as you can to find out all the available treatments.Hope you all are feeling better soon, and adjust to the summer heat. It sure is lousy feeling sick in the beautiful summer weather!


----------



## angelm0m1 (Sep 2, 2000)

Constant-pain, Just being born seems to make my IBS-D worse!!!!!!!! lynn


----------



## Bunny (Jan 6, 2000)

Heat seems to be a problem and here in Israel it's just hot day after day in the summer and no rain until about Oct.- Nov. at least. Last year I remember having bad attacks after lunch or mid afternoon when it was hot. I'm going to try to eat lighter meals. I always feel better when it's cooler or in air conditioning.I also hate going to retaurants because 9 times out of 10 I feel nauseated and claustrophobic. Sometimes just the smells of certain foods or cigarette smoke will set me off.


----------



## Bakerstreetmuse (Nov 27, 2000)

You are correct. Summer, particularly when it's humid, is rough on my tummy too. I have found that, for me, the worst culprit is the dreaded bum sweats. If I can keep dry through visiting the bathroom for a quick wipe or the use of baby powder, i seem to have more control.


----------



## Julee (Jun 10, 2002)

It's usually always hot in Texas! My IBS symptoms began in February when it was actually cold here! Now it's very warm here! Around 92 degrees. For me, the hot weather doesn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## Renata Segura (Aug 6, 2001)

Thanks for your posts. It's nice to know I am not the only crazy one. It is so bad, as there is so much to do outside during the summer, but it seems sometimes that my senses are overstimulated during these months, and everything affects me with much more intensity.what is your experience regarding smoky bars? They kill me...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

constant pain, I know you read the other post on this. Its important to drink a lot of water for your gut when it is very hot.Heat and cold can stress the body functions even in normal people, but more so in IBS and as the other post points out serotonin is also effected by the weather and effects your gut.This has happened to me a lot also Sometimes I feel that when my stomach is upset loud noise, like music or TV, will make me fell worse.It is in part because the brain and the gut are hard wirde and something that can effect the input to the brain can send signals to the gut and effect it also. Does it sometimes feel like brain overload and you can't take any stimulis noice wise, just quiet makes it better?


----------



## TJ95GT (Jun 11, 2002)

Yup,the summer kills me.I thought i was crazy,but i guess it happens to most.Yes,these past weeks in the NYC area are terrible for me.


----------



## linda48846 (Nov 5, 2001)

Yup, summer is most definitely a bummer! My brain interprets all kinds of stimuli as stress, this seems to include heat and humidity. Just had a problem last Saturday. I tried to enjoy time with my family at my parent's cottage. It was 80 plus degrees and the humidity was very high. I had to leave early and return to my central air at home because I was beginning to have minor attacks that I knew would get worse.


----------

